# SANTIAGO Playtest Document #1: The Engineer [Character Class]



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2011)

_This is a playtest preview document for the upcoming SANTIAGO adventure path for D&D 4th Edition.  It may not reflect the final version of this character class, but you are welcome to look at what we're working on and offer any feedback you may feel appropriate._

In SANTIAGO, Engineers are master artisans able to create elaborate mechanical or chemical devices. How you go about your trade as an engineer is entirely up to you. Your allies rely on your eye for details and the modifications you can make to their equipment to help keep everybody going.

Engineers are out to master their trade. This will lead them to adventuring with others if it means they’ll learn a new formula or gain a better understanding of how things operate.

*Tech Controller:* A master of electronics and software, the Engineer can make a big difference to a party. Their gadgets and tactics vary wildly, and can be offensive, defensive, and many things in between.

*Key Abilities:* Wisdom, Intelligence

*Why This is the Class for You:* You like playing a character who completes the task at hand through the use of gadgets and exceptional knowledge of the chosen career.

Engineers are divided into Mechanics, Medics, Programmers, and Chemists.


----------



## Auraword (Apr 1, 2011)

I had to register after a long time of lurking to commend you all at EN Publishing for an awesome class.  I am really looking forward to seeing Santiago when its completed.

Now bring on the Psion!  I loves me some Altair...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't had time to fully digest it, and I'm a little tired, but I have a couple of quick notes.

What is the mechanical concept behind the class?  You list it as a Tech  Controller, but it reads as a Leader with a dash of Controller mixed in.  You state in the class summary it is a Cleric build (scrap that line either way).  The Cleric is really more of a Leader/Striker than a Leader/Controller (like the Bard or Artificer).  So I guess I'm a little confused as to what the mechanical goal is here.

You've named the Vocations after engineering disciplines (ie, Chemical Engineering), however in the powers you refer to the riders as shortened names (ie, Chemist).  You should pick one or the other and be consistent, even though the intent seems clear.  This is _especially_ the case with Computer Engineering/Programmer, which is also the name of a class ability.  My recommendation is to go with the full title versus the shortened form.  This is more consistent with existing products.  Plus, as an engineer myself, I would never (for example) identify as a medic versus a medical engineer - they are two _very_ different things.

I think as written the Engineer is a good candidate for a Warlock-style  "gain this power and one other" approach.  I understand the desire to  maintain choice, but thematically it seems silly if you don't have an  at-will that matches your vocation, especially given the description of  an engineer as an "expert."
_
Automated Attack Matrix_ should probably get a good hard looking at.  As written, it's confusing and overpowered.  What is the purpose of the power?  Honestly, it's not really suitable for a controller or leader at all; it practically screams striker.  I'd just scrap the whole power myself.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2011)

That's some great feedback - thanks!  Exactly the sort of thing we were looking for.

I agree with you that we could strengthen the Controller-ness of the class; plus the Automated Attack Matrix I think might be cooler as a small turret-like emplacement.

Re. the naming convention (medic/medical engineer/etc.) - I agree that they should be consistent.  The concept of the medic is more medic than medical engineer - healing and such.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 2, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Re. the naming convention (medic/medical engineer/etc.) - I agree that they should be consistent.  The concept of the medic is more medic than medical engineer - healing and such.




I think there's really two ways to go here.

The first is to rename the class itself to something like Scientist, with the vocations being Chemist, Medic, Engineer (for mechanical), and Programmer (personally, I like Hacker, but eh).  To me, that meshes better with the idea of the class being about specialized disciplines in the sciences and engineering.

The second is to not worry about the terminology as much; I don't think it's a big deal if the medical engineer is a medic.  I was more going for flavor reasons to keep the rider indications as Medical Engineer.  The important thing being the consistency; whatever the vocations are named is how they should be indicated in the power riders.



> ...plus the Automated Attack Matrix I think might be cooler as a  small turret-like emplacement.



That's the impression I was getting of the power.  I think the concept is neat, but I'm unsure as to how to translate it into an at-will.  Right now I'm thinking something along the lines of the new _Magic Missile_.  If you don't mind me spit-balling here, I'd do something like this:

[sblock]
*Automated Attack Matrix*
Engineer Attack 1 * Tech, Weapon
Move Action; At-Will
Ranged Weapon

_Effect:_ Move up to your speed.  At any point during the move, make the following attack.
_   Target: _One creature
      Level 21: One or two creatures.
_Attack_: Wisdom vs. AC
_Hit:_ Wisdom modifier damage.
[/sblock]

This is based off the new _Magic Missile_.  It maintains the mobility aspect of the power by re-typing it as a move action.  This gets rid of the awkward action interactions (using a non-free/no action during an another action).  The reduced damage brings it in line with a non-standard at-will attack while adding a bit more controller flavor to it (takes out minions).  At higher levels it targets more enemies, increasing the controller aspect.  It allows the player to take a standard action attack, keeping the automated attack flavor.

[EDIT 2]
I've written up my details thoughts on the Heroic Tier powers.  It's a bit too extensive for a forum post, so I'm including them as an attachment.  I've done my best to provide explanation and justification for the comments where I thought changes were necessary.


----------



## Kelvor Ravenstar (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this class is clearly a Leader, and is written as such, except for the hit points. It even has several armor proficiencies, which is more than any D&D controller has ever received. It hit points are actually really low, I would never use any of the Melee weapon versions of any of its powers without being forced to by monsters getting past my defender with those hit points.
I can understand what you're going for with making the Engineer a controller, but it lacks controller features, and has leader features instead.
1.  It has the typical spend a surge +1d6 hit points 2/encounter power. This is the prime feature of a leader in D&D, they all have it in some form or other. 
2.  Controllers do area of effect attacks and kill minions. Apart from that one at-will that can be used as part of a move, none of their basic powers make them any better at killing minions, that I can see. I admit I did not read each and every power carefully, but I make it a habit to go through at-wills for each new class write-up.
3.  When controllers aren't doing area of effect attacks to slaughter minions, they are putting status effects on their enemies. I counted two instances of dazed, and two or three immobilized. The number of status effects wasn't out of line with a leader like a cleric, and could have been much better for a controller.

You've got a good leader here, with some bits of controller (like the riders on the medkits), or a not very good controller with a lot of leader. Just reclassify it as a leader and fix the hit points and its mostly done. I would hazard a guess that it was made a controller because you didn't have a tec controller yet and you felt you needed one. But its weakening a good class from the way I believe it was written.

I don't particularly like how the powers scale as you level, but that's a design decision, and it probably saves you a lot of work. I'd prefer the new powers for every level.


----------



## KidSnide (Apr 11, 2011)

Kelvor Ravenstar said:


> I think this class is clearly a Leader, and is written as such, except for the hit points. It even has several armor proficiencies, which is more than any D&D controller has ever received. It hit points are actually really low, I would never use any of the Melee weapon versions of any of its powers without being forced to by monsters getting past my defender with those hit points.




I agree with Kelvor.  This class has all the characteristics of a leader.  The class abilities are leader abilities and the at-will powers are leader attacks.  The daily and encounter powers are a mixture of leader and controller style powers, but - on a quick review - it looks like the leader-style powers outnumber the controller-style powers there too.

That having been said, I don't understand what Kelvor is referring to with the hit points.  12+con is the normal number of hit points for a leader.  (It is, however, more than most controllers get...)

So, yes, I'll echo the prior comment: A technical controller class makes a lot of sense, but this class isn't it.  However, it looks like a perfectly reasonable technical leader.



Kelvor Ravenstar said:


> I don't particularly like how the powers scale as you level, but that's a design decision, and it probably saves you a lot of work. I'd prefer the new powers for every level.




I think creating new 4e classes involves a hideous amount of work.  So, speaking for just myself, I'd happily trade interesting new paragon powers for better playtesting of the powers that are included.

-KS


----------



## Kelvor Ravenstar (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I was wrong about the hit points. Its been so long since I've made a controller character that I forgot that all controllers except Druids get 10+con score at first level. 
So either this is just another place where its clear this was once a Leader that got reclassified as a Controller, or all classes in Santiago, or all Tech power source classes are going to have higher hit points than base D&D.


----------

